# What is it? "It is not possible to disable the connection at this time"



## balabala (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

Recently I have this error. Do you know why? How can I solve?

"It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection
may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it
may have been initiated by another user or system account"

Greetings


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

It appears to be a corrupted crypo service database. While in safe mode of windows perform the following to rename the folder.

Click Start, click Run, type cmd in the Open box, and then OK. 

At the command prompt, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each line:

net stop cryptsvc
ren %systemroot%\System32\Catroot2 oldcatroot2 

reboot the computer back to normal mode. Now try it.


----------



## Graham101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Rmesser said:


> Click Start, click Run, type cmd in the Open box, and then OK.
> 
> At the command prompt, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each line:
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

Your advice not only cured the same problem I had but also 'seems' to have cured a totally unrelated problem which I have posted here.

Well done and thank you again!!!


----------



## dodi123 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a problem with my acer7730 laptop.i am having the same problem as Graham101 where the pc keeps freezing when i plug it in on the mains.
it is fine when it isnt attached to the mains.My os is windows vista running on service pack 1.Ihave followed the instructions and i can do the first line and my laptop says the Cryptographic services where stopped successfull. 
but when i type ren %systemroot%\System32\Catroot2 oldcatroot2 it says a duplicate file name exists,or the file name can not be found.i think it might be because i am on vista but not sure.any help would be greatful thanks.


----------



## gpawan (Feb 6, 2011)

solved it


balabala said:


> "It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection
> may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it
> may have been initiated by another user or system account"


I also had the same prob. I have solved it without even knowing how i did.pls try this:
go to control pannel-->network connections-->right click on your LAN -->click properties
then click on the configure button (on the top right side)

then click on driver tab

then just click roll back driver..
got rid of the heck ray:
Friends, this is the first time i ve ever interacted in a forum. So please bear with me if you find any difficulties or you land up into something else,::4-dontkno I tried this out and set the prob. right

greetings,
pawan


----------



## keeg233 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was getting this message when I tried to disable any internet connection:

"It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection
may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it
may have been initiated by another user or system account"

Then I tried renaming the folder as described by "Rmesser":

"While in safe mode of windows perform the following to rename the folder.
Click Start, click Run, type cmd in the Open box, and then OK. 
At the command prompt, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each line:
net stop cryptsvc
ren %systemroot%\System32\Catroot2 oldcatroot2 
reboot the computer back to normal mode. Now try it."

Now I am able to disable AND even re-enable my connections, however I am no longer able to pick ANY Wi-Fi network! All I get is some hpsetup network...to which I cannot connect.

Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for creating your own Thread.


keeg233 said:


> I was getting this message when I tried to disable any internet connection:
> 
> "It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection
> may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it
> ...


Thread Closed.


----------

